# Final Destination



## NightWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone else a fan of the Final Destination franchise?


----------



## Zenia (Dec 28, 2014)

I like the franchise. Though... not the third one so much.


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

Zenia said:


> I like the franchise. Though... not the third one so much.



Blasphemy! The third is my favorite. Why didn't you like it?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 28, 2014)

Ahh, torture porn. Can't say I'm a fan, but I'll watch and feel dirty when the credits roll.


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Ahh, torture porn. Can't say I'm a fan, but I'll watch and feel dirty when the credits roll.



I view it more as a Black Humor and it's creepy in the sense that it could actually happen. After watching those movies, I never feel the same whenever I drive by a logging truck, go on a roller coaster, etc.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 28, 2014)

NightWolf said:


> Blasphemy! The third is my favorite. Why didn't you like it?


Not really sure. I just liked the other ones more.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 28, 2014)

I can relate to the fears, but the chances of any of these things happening to a real person are slim to none. 

Black humor might be stretching it unless you take the characters' ignorance into account. Most, if not all the deaths shown in the films are the mix of a supernatural force, bad luck, and stupidity. 

The tanning salon scene in Final Destination 3 is a prime example of this. Some may call the scene "art," but man, the girls were asking for it.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 28, 2014)

The first two movies are huge guilty pleasures of mine. I guess I like how ridiculously complex some of the death scenes can get.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 28, 2014)

I LOVE Final Destination!

I want to write a script for a 6th movie (would take place at a rock concert) and send it in. No idea how I'd get the ball rolling on that though.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd have to say I'm a fan. I think that the second was my fave.


----------



## Feste (Dec 29, 2014)

I like the early ones better than the later ones, but it's nice to have a good fun horror movie. It doesn't seem like there are enough of those in theaters anymore...


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 29, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I LOVE Final Destination!
> 
> I want to write a script for a 6th movie (would take place at a rock concert) and send it in. No idea how I'd get the ball rolling on that though.



I wrote an outline for my idea of FD6. It starts at a ski resort (the last snow of the season) and a group of people are about to get on chairlift. A couple of college friends, a young family, and a couple others. One of them has premonition that the chairlift will collapse and he freaks out and the people are prevented from getting on. However, he gets trapped and is killed in the initial disaster. Therefore, the survivors have no idea who will die next because they don't have the premonitionist to tell them the order of who died in the original disaster. 

Some of the death scenes I created involved a lawnmower, a bowling ball, a faulty garage door, a scuba tank, and more.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 29, 2014)

OK dude, your idea is better.

Guess it gives me more time to plan mine for FD7 =P


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 29, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> OK dude, your idea is better.
> 
> Guess it gives me more time to plan mine for FD7 =P



Something else: have you noticed whenever someone gets a premonition of a death, they try to avoid it but their actions cause the death to happen? For example, the Man With Hooks. Rory got the vision and they tried to warn Nora, but by trying to warn her, set in motion the chain of events that caused her death. 

So in my story, the characters start to figure this pattern out and are left with decision. One of them gets a vision of a death, but they have to choose if the vision is a warning or a trap.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm a fan myself, even though I haven't seen all of the movies once through.

I like how the racist guy is killed by his own tow truck. XD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 29, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm a fan myself, even though I haven't seen all of the movies once through.
> 
> I like how the racist guy is killed by his own tow truck. XD



You know what's even better? Although this guy has a name in the movie, in the credits he's called "Racist".

And although she also has a name in the movie, the lady RE: hair salon is known in the credits as "MILF".


----------



## NightWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> You know what's even better? Although this guy has a name in the movie, in the credits he's called "Racist".
> 
> And although she also has a name in the movie, the lady RE: hair salon is known in the credits as "MILF".



And 'Cowboy' (guy in hospital), Andy (who is credited as Mechanic), etc.


----------



## Dr Zhark (Jan 7, 2015)

Ha this reminds me of a story. I was at Cedar Point and I was riding Gatekeeper and this guy next to me is freaking out and I lean over and say "So you ever seen Final Destination" I made a enemy that day


Dr.Z


----------

